# .223 vapor trails, very cool



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats neat, never seen it before

Wonder what a round would look like going through a mist of water


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

ive heard of it, never seen it..thanks


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Watch it at long range and you can see the arc of the bullet path.

FF to 1:25.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool videos!!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ever heard someone shoot over 200 yards only 150 yards away from you on a very wet and foggy morning? Its the weirdest thing I've ever heard! Its like a lighting bolt strike. If you can imagine, its like, SSSSSSHHHHHHHWWWWWW BABOOM! Its like the bullet is boiling the water in the air as its traveling and then explodes in the deer lol


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Perdido Duct Cleaning said:


> Thats neat, never seen it before
> 
> Wonder what a round would look like going through a mist of water


It would probably be harder to see. I have shot shotguns in driving rain and it's fun.


----------

